# I always wonder what you guys sound like..



## Octillionaire (May 7, 2022)

It would be interesting to hear what you guys sound like and see if it matches my expectations. Tbh I would love to have a vocal conversation with users here.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> It would be interesting to hear what you're guys voices sound like and see if they sounded like I expected them to. Tbh I would love to have a vocal conversation with users here.


Have you ever watched Elmo?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

I sound cool and suave


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Don’t be so hard on yourself


I made a lot of money as the voice over though


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I sound cool and suave


Dwayne looks like he’d sound 38 with 2 kids


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 8, 2022)

I sound great but I’m still autistic and my shits all retarded


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Dwayne looks like he’d sound 38 with 2 kids


Well I'm 39 with one kid


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Well I'm 39 with one kid


Awkward


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

here
i like this vocaroo shit, will use more


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> here



Your black


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

I'll tell you this voice hardly ever matches up. I've went to talk to some girls in the past and they had a old woman country voice. Her voice didn't match up to her looks. It was a turn off also.


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Your black


and white and asian yes


----------



## Bvnny. (May 8, 2022)

You already know how I sound like because of my video reviews tho


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> and white and asian yes


I could tell. Can you send another one saying “what’s up man my name is davion and I like bbw “


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> here
> i like this vocaroo shit, will use more



You sound like the typical young black guy


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You sound like the typical young black guy


yea nun crazy, people irl say i sound mexican tho which i dont get


----------



## Vietnam (May 8, 2022)




----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I could tell. Can you send another one saying “what’s up man my name is davion and I like bbw “



fuck it why not


----------



## TUSSELEIF (May 8, 2022)




----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

Vietnam said:


>



Nice voice


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

I had to think of what to say lol


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> fuck it why not



 Your my favorite user now


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I had to think of what to say lol



Eminem that you?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Vietnam said:


>



Tony Robbins


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

I would post too because I’m not a pussy but like I said Elmo so imma sit this one out. But so far all deep voices so nice


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I had to think of what to say lol



you sound nothing like you look


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> You do sound Mexican ngl


not in a bad way tho right 
i dont wanna sound like one of those 4'11 lil mexican niggas


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Nobagger said:


>



Over there fucking his farm animals


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I had to think of what to say lol



 i just heard the end of it


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Yeah it’s not bad. Def sounded better in the first one though


it fluctuates and im also sick rn, when im not sick my voice is deeper


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> you sound nothing like you look


How to post voice?


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> you sound nothing like you look


I don't usually talk like that just trying to be funny. I can talk ghetto,country, or normal


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> How to post voice?


just go on vocaroo, record, copy link and paste here


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Vocaroo. Record it and then link it


How to use vocatoo?


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> I don't usually talk like that just trying to be funny. I can talk ghetto,country, or normal


say nigga 5 times please


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> How to post voice?


Click on the vocaroo thing,that's what I did


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> How to use vocatoo?


just look up vocaroo


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Well I'm 39 with one kid


I thought you were 55


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> just go on vocaroo, record, copy link and paste here





Octillionaire3 said:


> Vocaroo. Record it and then link it


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



u british?


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> u british?


No.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)




----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>



You started out preppy white boy then kind of turned feminine


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You started out preppy white boy then kind of turned feminine


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## ropemax (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


>



What a fucking faggot voice


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

ropemax said:


> What a fucking faggot voice


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 8, 2022)

My voice is average tbh


----------



## 5ft1 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



Grandpa coughing on them cigars,get you a halls nigga


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

5ft1 said:


>



Mirin Jestermax attempt


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Grandpa coughing on them cigars,get you a halls nigga


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 8, 2022)

Will post a vocaroo tmrw tho, can't talk bc parents asleep rn


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Will post a vocaroo tmrw tho, can't talk bc parents asleep rn


Pussy


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

5ft1 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Brutal blackpill: most of the people on this thread sound NT while I’m stuck with a giga soy voice.


at least ur not @DwayneWhite55 tier voice


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)

@8PSLcel JFL was my voice that bad


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Sounds pretty average/ NT not bad


 @8PSLcel


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


>



NAH bro that's not you
you sound like a prepubscent guy

ALso whyd you jfl my post

Rate my voice bro what do you think did I sound different from what you expected, do I sound like a pajeet


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Brutal blackpill: most of the people on this thread sound NT while I’m stuck with a giga soy voice.


You started the thread now you got to do one


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## 5ft1 (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Mirin Jestermax attempt



It was @Peachy's audio though


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



Nigger. The answer is Nigger.


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> NAH bro that's not you
> you sound like a prepubscent guy
> 
> ALso whyd you jfl my post
> ...


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>



you sound like my cousin


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


>



You sound pretty normal besides the fact you sound like your hiding from your parents lol


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>



golden requiem experience


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> @8PSLcel


----------



## King Kali (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


>



You can tell this dude uses ebonics in every sentence


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> You can tell this dude uses ebonics in every sentence


@luljankybo ebonics


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> @luljankybo ebonics


give me words to say


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


>


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> give me words to say


Say down with the nigger bitches RIP my nigga Kevin Samuels


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Soy maxxed voice



Cope lower pitched than mine


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Say down with the nigger bitches RIP my nigga Kevin Samuels


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

this shit is so fun


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> this shit is so fun


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)




----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>





8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)




----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>


----------



## john2 (May 8, 2022)

Literally everyone ITT including me is a voice-cel, except @Octillionaire3.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

john2 said:


> Literally everyone ITT including me is a voice-cel, except @Octillionaire3.


----------



## CFW432 (May 8, 2022)

i sound like your typical nasally white suburban nerdy kid


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



Inject T.


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>



Indulge in deez nuts Nigger


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Inject T.


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



Inject estrogen.


----------



## john2 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Def not @Vietnam his voice was masc af


Oh yeah, him as well. But everyone else in this thread needs gallons of T to sound like a male.


----------



## Bonez (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Perfect femboy voice


----------



## Bonez (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Are you Mexican American by chance?


half mexican , half sand nigger


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


>


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)

john2 said:


> Oh yeah, him as well. But everyone else in this thread needs gallons of T to sound like a male.


lmfao u trippin weirdo my voice is deep


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>


----------



## fucclife (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



Ill go ER on your BOY PUSSY FAGGOT


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

if you dont sound like pop smoke its over for you


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

dfucclife said:


>


----------



## Andros (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


>


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

he said beat em like a silly dog


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> French accents sound so good tbh


They sound gay to me, But it still mogs


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @Xangsane always wondered what you sounded like 🧐


My xangsane brother is looking for voiceapp rn.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


>



Straight out of Korea 😆


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Straight out of Korea 😆


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Not at all it jfl it sounds Ethiopian or some shit


I was tryina do a Jamaican accent


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

1kisuke106 said:


> I was tryina do a Jamaican accent


Are you Asian? You have to be the way you said utta subhuman ,just the tone sounds Asian to me


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Are you Asian? You have to be the way you said utta subhuman ,just the tone sounds Asian to me


No, im probably one of the darkest users to ever Touch this website


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @TanZera rate my voice. Also send a vocaroo of yours


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 8, 2022)

@germanlooks


----------



## Darkthrone (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16984 (May 8, 2022)

Every nigger in here trying to make their voices sound deeper than they are


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Not me


Yeah lol... I didn't mean literally every single person, but a lot


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Yeah lol... I didn't mean literally every single person, but a lot


anime avi


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 8, 2022)

TanZera said:


>



@Xangsane rate


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Every nigger in here trying to make their voices sound deeper than they are


Fraudmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Every nigger in here trying to make their voices sound deeper than they are


----------



## rand anon (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> here
> i like this vocaroo shit, will use more



* 5'3


----------



## rand anon (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Do you have curry accent failo too?


nah lol, california born and raised


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (May 8, 2022)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Every nigger in here trying to make their voices sound deeper than they are


Let's hear your deep masculine voice bub


----------



## germanlooks (May 8, 2022)




----------



## LightSkinNoob (May 8, 2022)

@Xangsane @FailedNormieManlet add your voices


----------



## galego123 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @galego123 add voice bhai


i have no voice i smoked and drinked a lot tonight


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> No.
> View attachment 1670526


Eh that’s just a retarded brit init m8


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (May 8, 2022)

Gonna tag u


Octillionaire3 said:


> @WannabeJock add voice


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> here
> i like this vocaroo shit, will use more



How do u use it


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>



@Octillionaire3
@8PSLcel


Caging irl cannot lie sounds so much funnies when you hear it than when your actually making the sound


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> @Octillionaire3
> @8PSLcel
> 
> 
> Caging irl cannot lie sounds so much funnies when you hear it than when your actually making the sound



Some resident evil shit


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 8, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Some resident evil shit




Y’all Niqqqz finna Ain’t Rdy 4 did shyieeeeeeety


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Eh that’s just a retarded brit init m8


People keep saying I'm british jfl. Should I larp as English?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (May 8, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> People keep saying I'm british jfl. Should I larp as English?


Nar, your an Kangarrooo boy, only British bad boys like me can be British as wel colonised the world and till this day spend every waking moment apologising to the ethnic and black man for enslaving them  Aussies stole land from Abos and don’t apologise we are 2 diff species


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

@Main


For 10 like i'll dox my turkish accent.


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Nar, your an Kangarrooo boy, only British bad boys like me can be British as wel colonised the world and till this day spend every waking moment apologising to the ethnic and black man for enslaving them  Aussies stole land from Abos and don’t apologise we are 2 diff species


I'm Rhodesian mogger actually. Just leaching off Aussie cucks innit.


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Y’all Niqqqz finna Ain’t Rdy 4 did shyieeeeeeety


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Are you speaking Turkish?


Yeah lol too high inhib to speak in english on this forum


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Are you choking on dick?


Clearing my throat from that fucking china flu innit.


----------



## Deleted member 16530 (May 8, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> @Main
> 
> 
> For 10 like i'll dox my turkish accent.



Beautiful voice I cried

Hepsi derinleştiriyor seslerini 

Etrafımı zafere ikna ediyorum BIKTIM LAN İSTİLACI GÖRMEKTEN

Her an ulumaya başlayabilirim gaza geldim


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> I didn’t deepen voice


You have a deep voice homi


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)




----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @jewcel add voice


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Yeah but he said that people were frauding deep voice when I wasn’t


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> _tag people who’s voice you want to hear_


@Vermilioncore


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @Magical Apple @Collagen or rope send voice


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Someone with a voice like that is only fit to be passed around by masc BVLLS


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

Take accent pill @Anchor_Ship


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Take accent pill


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @Magical Apple @Collagen or rope send voice







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> View attachment 1670606


 @8PSLcel @FailedNormieManlet @Oberyn @germanlooks


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (May 8, 2022)

My voice is too low T


----------



## Collagen or rope (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> @8PSLcel @FailedNormieManlet @Oberyn @germanlooks



Humming instead of singing is cucked behavior


----------



## currylightskin (May 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Oberyn (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> @8PSLcel @FailedNormieManlet @Oberyn @germanlooks


----------



## currylightskin (May 8, 2022)




----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

deleted for self hate


----------



## luljankybo (May 8, 2022)

currylightskin said:


>


----------



## 6’1cel (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> It would be interesting to hear what you guys sound like and see if it matches my expectations. Tbh I would love to have a vocal conversation with users here.


----------



## Magical Apple (May 8, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


>



you sound gay af


----------



## btsgangruling (May 8, 2022)

I voicemog all these low t betamales its not even funny


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 8, 2022)

Magical Apple said:


> you sound gay af


Post your voice chad


----------



## johncruz12345 (May 8, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> View attachment 1670606


----------



## btsgangruling (May 8, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> I voicemog all these low t betamales its not even funny



@Octillionaire3 rate my voice


----------



## GetShrekt (May 8, 2022)

Lol what u think mine is sound like?


----------



## johncruz12345 (May 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> NAH bro that's not you
> you sound like a prepubscent guy
> 
> ALso whyd you jfl my post
> ...


----------



## GetShrekt (May 8, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


>



Lol whisper cuck


----------



## Gad (May 8, 2022)




----------



## LightSkinNoob (May 8, 2022)

All larpers won’t post voice


----------



## GetShrekt (May 8, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> @Octillionaire3
> @8PSLcel
> 
> 
> Caging irl cannot lie sounds so much funnies when you hear it than when your actually making the sound



Post ur real voice ‘Anglo’


----------



## Growth Plate (May 8, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> here
> i like this vocaroo shit, will use more



I can barely speak because I'm very sick but here


----------



## btsgangruling (May 8, 2022)

Armadillo said:


> Post ur real voice ‘Anglo’


ma usernem sonoftyrone but ma real nem is ayofemi oketumba from ghana


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 8, 2022)

My voice is very low. It does not matches my friendly personality...


----------



## GetShrekt (May 8, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> ma usernem sonoftyrone but ma real nem is ayofemi oketumba from ghana


----------



## Gad (May 8, 2022)




----------



## stevielake (May 8, 2022)

All of my abused dogs/enemies are seething mentalcels that get butthurt on my NT Post. I'd say they sound like your typical aspie or schizo.


----------



## currylightskin (May 8, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> ma usernem sonoftyrone but ma real nem is ayofemi oketumba from ghana


Ovuvuevuevue Enyetuenwuevue Ugbemugbem Osas


----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Mouthbreath (May 8, 2022)

Imagine having a voice like this


----------



## Lihito (May 8, 2022)

Lets make a podcast


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> @gigaxzeruclet send voice bhai


----------



## jahsuuu (May 8, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


>



Mogger voice, reminds me of the Netflix show Narcos


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Voice mogger. Way deeper then I expected tbh


Nah, when speaking normal sounds high pitch


----------



## Lihito (May 8, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> I like that idea tbh. A blackpill podcast


I just started a blackpill channel and Will link IT here


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (May 8, 2022)

Armadillo said:


> Lol whisper cuck


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 8, 2022)

Emglish



Serbo-Croatian


----------



## eren1 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16853 (May 8, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> All larpers won’t post voice


Im convinced everyone afraid to post their voice is either 
1: a larper 
2: a foid


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 9, 2022)




----------

